#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Course Instagram Marketing 2018 - How to Get the Most Out of the New Algorithm Update

## Beacon

The new Instagram Algorithm Update for 2018 threw everyone for a loop. There are some crucial updates to the new Instagram Algorithm that are important to understand.The reason Instagram updated it's algorithm was to combat the multitude of ways Internet Marketers were using the old algorithm to their advantage. Most people are aware that an update has occurred. However, most people aren't aware of what that means.


This course goes into all of that in depth & lays it out for you. You'll not only learn what mistakes to avoid with the new Algorithm Update, but you'll also learn how to use the new update to your advantage. That will allow you to grow faster than ever before!


*Who is the target audience?

*

Anyone looking to learn InstagramAnyone looking to grow on InstagramAnyone who wants more likes & comments on InstagramAnyone who wants more followersAnyone who wants to understand what to avoid doing with the new Algorithm updateAnyone who wants to understand how to use the new Algorithm update to their advantage to grow faster


*Get this $199 Value Course Free Now* : Instagram Marketing 2018 | Udemy

----------

